# 1:20.3 D&RGW maker lamps and headlight castings, who makes them?



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I’m starting to collect parts for a project. I need a D&RGW maker lamps and a headlight, what Bachmann have on the K-27 would be great.





Bachmann don’t have those parts listed on there web page. Accucraft have the headlight listed on there parts page, but its not cheap.





Ozark don’t appear to make one.





Is there another option?





Thanks


Alan


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

For lightable D&RGW style loco markers, go with Trackside Details...part number TD-76:










Link to page TD-76 is listed on 




For the headlight, if you want to have lighted number boards, use Trackside Details part number TD-12












Link to page TD-12 is listed on


If you don't want the added complexity of lighted number boards , use part number TD-12x












Link to page TD-12x is listed on 



I used the TD-76 markers and TD-12 headlight for a 1:22.5 K-27 (custom built from a Bachmann 2-8-0). Unfortunately it is at our place in Colorado while I'm still in Southern California, so I can't get you any pictures of it. But I'm heading up there in late July and I hope to get some photos of the K-27 then.


The only thing about the parts is I think they are much closer to 1:22.5 then 1:20.3. They worked perfect for me, but may be a tad small for you.


Oh I almost forgot. The headlights do not come with a lens or reflector. I made my own lens out of clear styrene. The reflector took a while to find. Eventually I found a reflector that comes in an LED flashlight stick worked perfectly. Pretty cheap (think it was $5 at Target). And it still works without the reflector. Here is a link to the flashlight I used:


Life Gear Glow Stick

The marker lights come with a clear plastic insert (almost like a straw) to diffuse the light...if you light them.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Matt! I hadn't come across Trackside details before. For the price I may get a few bits and see how they size up 

Alan


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd be tempted to call Bachmann's service department and see if they've got any lying about. The TD parts are going to be small for 1:20.3. They'd definitely work, mind you, but if you're particular about proportions, you may find them a bit lacking. On the other hand, if you're building a smaller loco, they may be perfect. 

Later, 

K


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

They will be for a C-25. Bachmann will be the best bet. I'll try ringing them tomorrow. If not I think I will make my own and ideally have it cast in brass.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You mentioned "marker lamps" in 1:20.3 but would that actually be "classification lamps?" I'm not trying to pick nits but marker lamps were used on the caboose or an end of train coach while the classification lamps were on the front of the engine and are somewhat different. Accucraft makes a set of classification lamps for their K-27 which they sell as a detail part. I bought two sets from Caboose Hobbies in Denver and the price was very reasonable! They are already complete, painted black and ready to be installed by drilling a hole and inserting them into the front of the smokebox! I just upgraded my B-mann Annie and Connie with them and the difference is startling!


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Steve 

I’m not sure what the difference is between a marker or a classification light, but what you say does make sense. 

Caboose hobbies have listed “Marker light wired w/bulb K-27” and yes it is a reasonable price. I think I’ll order a set right away. Other Accucraft parts like a head light or stack seem to be a tad expensive. 

I forgot to ring Bachmann this morning when I woke being in Australia. 

Alan


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Id use the accucraft or look for some berlyn. Roger Cutter may still have some Berlyn parts for sale...


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

The difference between the two is fairly simple. A train by definition is "A locomotive or locomotives with or with out cars having permission or authority to occupy the track". Classification lamps / flags would tell other trains what class the train was, no classification lights or flags, it was a scheduled train. If it was displaying GREEN lights or flags it was the first section of a scheduled train. If there were three sections the first two would display green lights or flags and the last one would not display any lights or flags as it was the end of the scheduled train. White lights or flags indicated that the train was an extra. Marker lamps were hung on the end of the train weather this was the tender, caboose or passenger car to signify the end of the train. Marker lamps would display red to the rear and either red or amber to the sides. What all this means is that if you were sitting in a siding and were waiting for an opposing train, you could not move until you saw the rear marker lights. If you saw a train with green class lights you could not move until you saw the last sections rear marker lights. 

Andre


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

FYI, 

The glow-sticks refered to above are also available at Home Depot in TN... I saw them at the Oak Ridge store.  

Trot, the PSA-in', fox...


----------

